# Cultural sensitivity



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Perhaps some of you should think twice before posting your rude, bigoted, culturally insensitive remarks on this forum.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tigersharkjs said:


> Perhaps some of you should think twice before posting your rude, bigoted, culturally insensitive remarks on this forum.



eh???? who's said what?


Jo x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Why don't you just direct it to the person involved rather than address the whole forum?

Alternatively PM Stravinsky if you've got an issue....I believe he's manning customer services this weekend!

Or even better....chill out with a cup of coffee with Steve Hall!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Or even better....chill out with a cup of coffee with Steve Hall!



You´ll have to pay !! LOL 



Jo x


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

tigersharkjs said:


> Perhaps some of you should think twice before posting your rude, bigoted, culturally insensitive remarks on this forum.


Is there a point to this remark or are all of us rude, bigoted and insensetive scum in your view?
Perhaps when in comes to rude remarks you should take a bit of time to look in the mirror


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Is there a point to this remark or are all of us rude, bigoted and insensetive scum in your view?
> Perhaps when in comes to rude remarks you should take a bit of time to look in the mirror



I´m sure we all are, so lets not get stressed about it!

to a degree, thats what makes us human and thats why we make fun of polital correctnesss - its just a mask and hides what we really think and feel!


One thing´s for sure, we all have different views, cultures, lives, looks, ideals, skin and hair colour..... And I personally dont care if someone doesnt like mine or makes fun of it! I´m confident in my own skin for it not to matter 





Jo x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

If you need to report a post then you only have to pm me.

Forums are filled with people of varying points of view. You cant please all the people all the time for sure, but I dont know specifically what you are referring to


----------

